# Tamron's 70-300mm vs. Nikon's 55-300mm: Which one to choose?



## JohnYoga (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello Folks,

I have the stock 18-55mm lens on my Nikon D5100. I find myself wanting to get closer...

I am looking at buying one of these two:


[h=1]Tamron AF 70-300mm f/4.0-5.6 Di LD Macro Zoom Lens with Built In Motor for Nikon Digital SLR[/h]http://www.amazon.com/Tamron-70-300mm-4-0-5-6-Macro-Digital/dp/B0012UUP02/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325098906&sr=8-1

vs.

[h=1]Nikon 55-300mm f/4.5-5.6G ED VR AF-S DX Nikkor Zoom Lens for Nikon Digital SLR[/h]http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-55-300mm-4-5-5-6G-ED-VR/dp/B003ZSHNCC/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1325098949&sr=1-1


I apologize, in advance, if this topic has been batted about before; I did not see it come up in the Forum Search.

Regards,

John


----------



## SCraig (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't answer your question however the Nikon 70-300mm lens is considered by many to be superior to the Nikon 55-300.  I haven't used the 55-300 so I can't say from personal experience though.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 28, 2011)

The Tamron is really bottom of the barrel and I probably would stay away from it. you get what you pay for. Go with the Nikon version. It's going to be the better of the two in terms of IQ and it also has VR.


----------

